# jonas green



## cvillefisherr121 (Jul 15, 2012)

Launching outta jonas green tomorrow around 1130 ish with 2 friends. Gonna fish coves and piers for perch. Will report when i get back


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

You should have no problems loading up on perch unless something changed drastically... I just want to know when the blues show up in force...


----------



## cvillefisherr121 (Jul 15, 2012)

Little blues are there now along with dink rock. Didnt do very well at all on perch. I caught 20 or so my friend caught 40 or so (he always nails em) and my other friend caught 2. Only kept 12 biggest prob bein 12 inches or so


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Dont sound too bad. Blues around 12" are perfect size to eat for me, any that size? Did you shoot lures under piers for the perch or bottom fish?


----------



## cvillefisherr121 (Jul 15, 2012)

Lures under piers and none even close to 12 inches. Caught rock but the biggest was 12 inches and that was the only 1 that size. Biggest perch was 11.5 in


----------



## cvillefisherr121 (Jul 15, 2012)

Takin out a different friend for round 2 on the severn


----------



## cvillefisherr121 (Jul 15, 2012)

Got em. Rock blues and white perch. Prob caught aaround 65 or so fish and my friend prob caught about the same too. Some spots was every cast. Highlight of the day was we got into some breakers not far from the beach. That was a blast. Wind picked up around 25 and 30 so we had to call it quits. Great day cant wait to get back out


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice! I will be out there with Heroes on the Water saturday morning. Should be a great spot for HOW-MD's first outing.


----------



## cvillefisherr121 (Jul 15, 2012)

Caught 2 on the pier closest to the right. The pier just after that towards the middle was non stop. Make sure ur gettin right under the pier. Hottest jig was 1 i tied myself with chartruse hair and a few pieces of flash. Lost a nice blue. Tied tandem wasnt gettin much then had a bite and set the hook. Solid hook set a lotta weight on the line and was pullin there snap.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

That first pier is strange. One year, all I could catch there was spot. Last year I caught nothing there early in the summer, then only blues later in the summer. It doesnt seem to hold many perch though. Once you get up to the small marina area, a lot of the piers tend to hold good numbers of perch. I generally use roadrunner jigheads tipped with 1-3 inch gulp alive minnows. Sometimes I throw Maryland tackle spinners too(made by Woody on here), they tend to catch bigger Perch and Stripers too, but I seem to get higher numbers on the roadrunner with gulp.


----------



## cvillefisherr121 (Jul 15, 2012)

Small chartruse jig with a little flash bounced off the bottom was killer. All size fish and suprisingly that what the biggest white perch was caught on. Didnt have anything to measure and didnt keep any but im guessing 12 to 12.5


----------

